# canvas thread?



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I need to restitch some of my canvas work and want to get some input on the polyester thread that is available. I know the Tenura (sp?) last longer, but it is 3+ times the cost and frankly, my canvas doesn''t have that much life left in it. 

Has anyone used the polyester thread in a regular, home-use sewing machine like a Singer? I have some blunt point needle (used for denim) which I think will be alright, but I didn''t know if these machines can feed this thread.

Doug


----------



## jack_patricia (May 20, 2001)

Doug, we''ve used your polyester thread on three different types of sewing machines; pick the right needle and tension for the job and, if the thread runs thru the eye easily, you shouldn''t have a problem with the thread. Unless you''re buried deep in the Caribbean or SoPac, you''re probably right about not spending more for the u/v protected thread if your canvas only has a couple of years life left.

Jack


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Thanks Jack-

I''m up in New England so the thread is only seeing 6-7 months of daylight anyways.

Merry Christmas.


----------



## h37skipper (Nov 7, 2002)

Polyester for me. My bimini(Sailrite kit) has five summers of sun exposure without noticeable change. Polyester is what Sailrite puts into all their kits.


----------



## RichH (Jul 10, 2000)

A trick with a ''home'' machine to make it feed the thread easier: soak the thread with teflon spray, let dry, then sew. Alternative is to soak a sponge with the PTFE lube and run the thread across it while you sew. 
And then get a larger mass balance wheel for the machine .... or ADD weight/mass to it. Why a home machine has difficulty is that there is not sufficient energy stored in the lightweight balance wheel to "punch through" the heavier fabrics .... (without considering that the home machine probably has easily breakable plastic gears, etc.).
If want the stability of Tenura and dont have much to sew, just go to a drug store and get PTFE dental floss - same thing, less price.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

No, I wouldn''t use the expensive thread unless you won''t been around a sewing machine in 5-8 yrs to do a restitch. However, I wouldn''t use the cheap polyester thread from your local sewing machine center either. Buy BONDED polyester (dacron) thread for your work. Sailrite has it at high costs but in small spools for home projects. You may find it locally at a commercial sewing supply shop for 1/2 Sailrite''s price. Choosing the right thread and needle will eliminate most of the frustration in getting a home machine''s tension adjuster to cooperate for good stitches.

The home machine you have will determine thread and needle sizes. To be safe I''d suggest a V69 thread and #16 needle. If your machine is an older all "steel gear" type it will probably handle larger V92 thread and a #20 needle. The higher the number the bigger it is. I have two home machines and two commercial machines. All work on the same thread/needle combos with Sunbrella.

In case you don''t know, your local marine canvas shop probably uses V69 on lightweight material and V92 or V138 thread on Sunbrella type. I wouldn''t worry about the reduced size of V69, especially when restitching because you still have the original thread to help.


----------

